
Everyone Who Knows What They're Talking About Agrees with Me - yungchin
http://reason.com/archives/2010/02/23/everyone-who-knows-what-they-a
======
ilkhd2
They forgot to say which group more educated people belong to. I am almost
sure more educated are egalitarians/communaries. The opinion of more educated
people is more important, obviously.

